# Schwinn B6 Deluxe brought back to life



## Clark58mx (Oct 11, 2018)

I bought this Schwinn B6 deluxe locally off of eBay a couple weeks ago. Decided to do a oxcilic acid bath on the painted parts, after seeing signs of original blue and cream paint. After soaking for a day, the original paint came back to life. Here’s before and after photos. Definitely worth the work.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 11, 2018)

Amazing!!!   Killer bike.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 11, 2018)

Wow! Love it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 11, 2018)

wow... would have never thought it was blue. these are my favorite bikes.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2018)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 11, 2018)

Well done - looks fantastic !


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 11, 2018)

The results are amazing. 
How did you clean up the plated parts?


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 12, 2018)

STRADALITE said:


> The results are amazing.
> How did you clean up the plated parts?



Cleaned the chrome by hand. Wire wheel the heavy rust.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice save, a lot of work but worth the effort for sure.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm always amazed at the transformation after the Oxalic bath.
You would never know, it was the same bike.
Congrats on the stunning results!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 12, 2018)

Amazing transformation!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 12, 2018)

*WOW ... What a difference a OA bath makes .. OA also works incredible on chrome & cad plating .. you just need to neutralize whatever you soak in the OA bath & dry off the parts & pieces .. Looking good .. great rescue - thanks for sharing .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2018)

Came out very nice. The hard work was worth it. Nice looking bike.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 12, 2018)

makes me want to buy up more rusteh complete schwinns just to bring back some gems and diamonds!!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 12, 2018)

Man that is one fantastic before and after! Congratualtions on a great find and save!!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 12, 2018)

Pease adopt me as your slave and let me ride it sometimes.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 13, 2018)

Holy crap, great job on the revival!! That is one awesome bike as well.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 13, 2018)

tho fairly common....one of the nicest looking bikes out there...  the ol' B6


----------



## Tikibar (Oct 13, 2018)

The B6 rises again! you should name it 'The Phoenix'


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 15, 2018)

That's amazing! Nice job.


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2018)

Amazing clean up!


----------

